# Coal and its potential



## ba229 (29 January 2008)

Is there nothing but upside on the future of coal?

As the world stocks reduce will its price not increase? A well managed cost effective company would therefore surely capitalise on this in the future.

All thoughts on the future of coal welcome.


----------



## Nyden (29 January 2008)

ba229 said:


> Is there nothing but upside on the future of coal?
> 
> As the world stocks reduce will its price not increase? A well managed cost effective company would therefore surely capitalise on this in the future.
> 
> All thoughts on the future of coal welcome.




First, this thread belongs over here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12

Secondly, I don't think there's nothing but upside. Coal is a pollutant, I can see a desire to move away from any polluting source of energy, & moving into greener sources.


----------



## mexican (29 January 2008)

Always need coking coal for steel mills.
You can have a look at LNC, pretty good future there.


----------



## agro (29 January 2008)

is coal seam gas as good as coking coal in terms of increasing commodity price?

looking at a company called Arrow - AOE?


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 January 2008)

agro said:


> is coal seam gas as good as coking coal in terms of increasing commodity price?
> 
> looking at a company called Arrow - AOE?



Coal seam gas is in practice the same as natural gas from oil/gas fields. Same in a chemical sense (CH4) and same in terms of its value as an energy source.

Only thing it lacks is that it doesn't have the liquids content (propane, butane, ethane, condensate) that gas from a conventional gas field typically contains. Those liquids are normally extracted (less common with ethane) for separate marketing and statistically are included as "oil" not "gas". 

One liquid that coal seam does produce is water (usually). Depending on the location, this is either a nuisance or a valuable commodity in its own right. It's real water just like rain or from a river thus useful for agriculture, industry etc.


----------



## agro (29 January 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> Coal seam gas is in practice the same as natural gas from oil/gas fields. Same in a chemical sense (CH4) and same in terms of its value as an energy source.
> 
> Only thing it lacks is that it doesn't have the liquids content (propane, butane, ethane, condensate) that gas from a conventional gas field typically contains. Those liquids are normally extracted (less common with ethane) for separate marketing and statistically are included as "oil" not "gas".
> 
> One liquid that coal seam does produce is water (usually). Depending on the location, this is either a nuisance or a valuable commodity in its own right. It's real water just like rain or from a river thus useful for agriculture, industry etc.




thanks

was very insightful read


----------



## mexican (29 January 2008)

agro said:


> is coal seam gas as good as coking coal in terms of increasing commodity price?
> 
> looking at a company called Arrow - AOE?




Your guess is as good as mine.
I looked at AOE and LNC but I decided to go with LNC as they are a bit more advanced on the coal GTL than any other company in the world.
If you look at AOE's past announcements there should be information on the price structure.


----------



## surfingman (29 January 2008)

agro said:


> is coal seam gas as good as coking coal in terms of increasing commodity price?
> 
> looking at a company called Arrow - AOE?




Have a look at the AOE thread i think the upside of the for Arrow offers large longer term gains with some great projects on their books, I have read some great articles on LNG and the potential growth prospects try googling it.


----------



## rederob (16 February 2021)

Resurrecting an old thread:
The world's biggest mining company continues to be dragged down by its coal assets:



Somewhat unusual to keep carrying such a miserable mineral in these times.


----------

